# Base salary adjustment SF> HK



## Paper Weight (Dec 24, 2010)

I am moving from San Francisco to Hong Kong, for a mid level position in a financial institution. My company will provide a decent housing allowance. My question is on the base salary. With the difference in cost of living, what is the typical salary adjustment for similar responsibilities in profitable financial institutions? :confused2:

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

Paper Weight said:


> I am moving from San Francisco to Hong Kong, for a mid level position in a financial institution. My company will provide a decent housing allowance. My question is on the base salary. With the difference in cost of living, what is the typical salary adjustment for similar responsibilities in profitable financial institutions? :confused2:
> 
> Many thanks in advance.


can't really say. not enough info on wht you have "in Hand" (and I REALLY don't want to know)but assume it's going to be better (common sense says they want you and are willing to pay) do research on google, find the salary entry level for expats and work from there....... be greedy


----------

